
Psi-5 Trading Company Soundtrack (C64 HQ Remake) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39zm_imUfh4
======
peter_d_sherman
Opinion: _Half of the work_ needed for remaking Psi-5 Trading Company for a
modern PC, that is, remixing, remaking and digitizing the various music
compositions in the soundtrack -- _is already done_ in the URL/video above!

